# Suzuka Lap Time Comparison



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Suzuka (5.807 km)
http://www.formula1.com/race/circuitmap/768.html

2006 Lap Times

750hp F1 Ferrari _ 1:28.954

550hp FNippon Lola-Toyota _ 1:42.133

500hp SuperGT GT500 Honda NSX _ 1:52.663

380hp Super Taikyu ST1 Porsche 911 GT3 _ 2:11.385

300hp Super Taikyu ST2 Mitsubishi Evo IX _ 2:14.159

270hp Super Taikyu ST3 Mazda RX-7 _ 2:16.840

http://www.formula1.com/race/result/768/24.html

http://www.f-nippon.co.jp/indexe.html

http://www.mobilecast-motorsports.net/impul/gallery/2006-r9suzuka/index.html

http://www.arting-racing.jp/team/11fn06.html

http://supergt.net/supergt/2006/06r01/0601qual_en.shtm

http://supergt.net/supergt/2006/06r01/0601phot_en.shtm

http://supergt.net/supergt/2006/06team/06teams_e/06t008.shtm?dt

http://www.so-net.ne.jp/s-taikyu/2006/round2/yosen/index2.html

http://www.so-net.ne.jp/s-taikyu/2006/round2/report/phtglry.html


----------

